# delicup humidity



## dakota (Dec 14, 2005)

how do i know if the humidity is 70 to 80% inside my 32ounce deli cup? i can't stick a humidity gage in there  

thanks,

dakota


----------



## infinity (Dec 14, 2005)

No way to be 100% sure but you could spray it reqularly or use the wick method (have a wet bit of SYNTHETIC material draped over the edge and the other ind in a glass of water...

But if the mantid dies, it was probably not the right humidity  - I'm kiddin, just spray every other day or so


----------



## Jackson (Dec 14, 2005)

Why cant you stick a humidity gauge in there? They're only 2 inches across.

If its because of the rounded cup why not just stick the gauge to a piece of plastic and put that in the cup.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 14, 2005)

My humidy gage fits inside almost anywhere, I just set it near(or proped against the side at) the bottom of the enclosure. Always seems to work for me.


----------



## Ian (Dec 14, 2005)

oh oh oh, I have just got a great idea...

Put it in a larger jar???


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 14, 2005)

Lol, had to include the sarcasm didn't you Ian?


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't even worry about it. Put a little spaghnum moss in there and keep it moist or mist the inside lightly once a day.


----------



## dakota (Dec 14, 2005)

thanks rick


----------



## dakota (Dec 17, 2005)

> Don't even worry about it. Put a little spaghnum moss in there and keep it moist or mist the inside lightly once a day.


were do i get spaghnum moss?


----------



## Rick (Dec 17, 2005)

Try home depot or lowe's.


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Dec 19, 2005)

If you were keeping several species in smaller jars, you might consider putting the jars into a larger tank. Its a little more work getting them in and out, but you only need to regulate one area that way, and your hygrometer will certainly fit there.


----------



## DeShawn (Dec 31, 2005)

Or you can skip all of that and just not worry about humidity at all. Just make sure your mantids are fed regularly and if you absolutely can't resist giving them water, then mist the container once a day or so.


----------

